# Can't transfer RAW files, only JPEGs



## jhpeterson (Aug 3, 2013)

Yesterday I did a shoot where I took both RAW and JPEG files. It's something I rarely do, but I needed to almost immediately review the images with the client.
I used a 1DSMk3 and recorded both RAW (CR2) and JPEG images onto a CF card. Yes, I know I could have recorded them onto separate cards, but I work with CFs exclusively. (I had one bad experience where I bent an SD trying to change it out while on a moving boat.)
While on site, I had no problems when I downloaded the images on my laptop. I set up two folders, one for RAW, the other for the JPEGs. 
After taking what would have been an appropriate number of photos (in this case just over 250 on an 8GB card) card), the card was full. While on location, I reviewed the images on the camera and it showed it had recorded both a RAW and JPEG of each image.
What I didn't notice until later, until after I discovered this issue, was that the file size displayed was only for the JPEG.
When I came home, I set out to load the files onto my desktop. Not having a card reader, I plugged the camera directly into the computer by means of a USB cord. When I went to copy, what showed up on the screen were two files for each of the images, only they both were JPEGs. I'm pretty certain I haven't lost the RAW files, but I'm not sure now what I need to do to get them onto my laptop. 
While it's not a fatal problem, as I can copy everything from my laptop, I'd still like to know why this occurs and how I can prevent it in the future.

I'm wondering wondering this issue might be because the operating system on the desktop is Windows XP, as I've haven't had the problem when I used my Windows 7 laptop.


----------



## Filip (Aug 3, 2013)

I have a sandisk clas 4, 8 gb + wifi card this can only transfer the jpeg files and does not allow tranmission of the rawfiles.
Silly in a way as big 2gb files in movie format can be sendt via the wifi so the this can be a limit in your wifi sd card
if this is simular to mine.

They do have a pro version of the sd card without this limit - so I also use my wifi card to preview and capture both
raw and jpg - where my smartphone or a computere capture the jpg for preview only.


----------



## rs (Aug 3, 2013)

I noticed this when using Windows XP connected directly up to a 40D. I believe its caused by Windows not having the correct codec installed to natively read the CR2 files, and the camera and computer work that out together - and as a result the camera gives you a helping hand and converts the CR2's to jpegs before sending them down the USB cable.

Whatever the actual cause, using a card reader to copy them off again is a simple work around - what is stored on the card is still CR2 + JPG. Failing that, experiment with installing CR2 codecs, and then try copying again direct off the camera?


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Aug 5, 2013)

Don't use this specific card till you solved the problem.
I would try to download the files by a cardreader "simple" by opening two browser and "copy" them from card to the folder.
Next thing I would right- click to see the properties of both files with the same name.
If some program by downloading is involved, it could be a problem with "understanding" the files.
For example: the Canon file browser doesnt know the raw files of my Sony RX100, so it simply doesnt download them....
Good luck.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 5, 2013)

jhpeterson said:


> Yesterday I did a shoot where I took both RAW and JPEG files. It's something I rarely do, but I needed to almost immediately review the images with the client.
> I used a 1DSMk3 and recorded both RAW (CR2) and JPEG images onto a CF card. Yes, I know I could have recorded them onto separate cards, but I work with CFs exclusively. (I had one bad experience where I bent an SD trying to change it out while on a moving boat.)
> While on site, I had no problems when I downloaded the images on my laptop. I set up two folders, one for RAW, the other for the JPEGs.
> After taking what would have been an appropriate number of photos (in this case just over 250 on an 8GB card) card), the card was full. While on location, I reviewed the images on the camera and it showed it had recorded both a RAW and JPEG of each image.
> ...


 
Windows XP may be the issue, since you said it works with Windows 7. Make sure you have the right drivers installed. Windows 7 has built in drivers, but I seem to recall that XP requires Canon drivers.


----------



## Schruminator (Aug 5, 2013)

I record jpeg's to my SD card and RAW to my CF card. I notice that if both cards are inserted in the camera, when I hook up to a computer only the jpeg's are visible/available. I'm not sure why this is, but out of habit I just pop the SD card out of the camera before connecting my laptop and then I can see the RAW files to drag and drop them.

Obviously this doesn't help you, but I would guess that the RAW files have not been lost. The only time I don't use a card reader is on my Windows XP machine, so I'm not sure if it's the computer or the camera as I haven't tried other combinations.


----------



## pj1974 (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm 95% sure your issue is a Windows matter. RAWs don't copy / display correctly in Windows explorer (which often is the default that comes up when you connect a camera to a PC).

I have 4 PCs at home. I run both Windows 8 (for the purpose of this thread, similar to Windows 7) and Windows XP.

When I connect my Canon 7D or Canon 350D via USB cable to Windows XP it shows the '2 copies' of each file - ie if I've shot both RAW and JPEG - but does not copy the RAW across as a CR2. 

I need to use the Canon 'copy program' (which I quite dislike) OR use a card reader (the option I go with - but annoying as I prefer to just use the USB cable... USB2.0 speed is good enough for me (I nearly always do something else while the files are copying, eg facebook...lol ;D).

But with Windows 8, the RAW files DO copy (as .CR2) using Windows Explorer - so that's one benefit I like about Windows 8 (I've been using XP for what feels such a long time!)

My 2 cents. 8)

Paul


----------



## jhpeterson (Aug 6, 2013)

Thank you for your replies. Much as I suspected, most all of you agree the problem lies in Windows XP.
I solved the issue this time by just copying the files from the laptop to an external drive, then to the desktop. Next time, I'll probably copy to the external drive when I'm still on-site.
But, I think my days of using Windows XP are numbered. I recently downloaded a trial of Lightroom 5 on my laptop. I seem to like working with it, it does a few things better and I haven't (yet) run into serious problems. So, I likely purchase the upgrade when the trial expires. Of course, the latest version only works with Windows Vista, 7 and 8!


----------

